# Tow Vehicle For 2007 21rs?



## Reman (Mar 17, 2007)

We have just purchased a 2007 21RS (our first Outback) and are researching on the type of TV we should purchase. We are considering the Nissan Pathfinder ('05 or '06), Jeep Cherokee ('05 or '06), or the Toyota 4Runner ('05 or '06). We were wondering what your experiences have been and any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Reman!*








Glad you found us!









As far as a tow vehicle for your shinny new 21RS, any of those you mentioned would probably work. My biggest concern - with any of them - would be stability. They are all fairly short wheelbase, and all have pretty high centers of gravity. Great for offroading, not so much for towing a travel trailer. I would go for the one with the longest wheelbase, and avoid any unit that has been jacked up at all (tires, springs, whatever). Then make sure you get a quality anti-sway hitch (Reese DualCam, Equal-i-zer or Hensley Arrow). The good news is, the 21RS is at the shorter end of the scale size wise, so that works in your favor.

In any case, enjoy your new Outback! There's good times ahead!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reman (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow - Thanks for the Quick Response!









We had verified some older postings on this site (posted in '04 & '05) and it seemed that some people were not completely satisfied with their Pathfinder, Jeep Cherokee, or Toyota 4Runner. However, they were referring to TV's 2004 and older. Has any one had any experience with '05 or '06 TV's.

We would like to stay within these types of TV's - would anyone have any suggestions as to other TV's in the same range?

We will be picking up our new 21RS sometime in April or May - Looking forward to the summer!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I had a 1500 Dodge Ram and it pulled my 21rs ok. I would look for a fullsize SUV if you can. I am sure what your looking at will do the job, but I would rather lay back and enjoy the trip to the campground. I don't think you will feel safe towing it for long, and if you ever need to upgrade the Outback you will have a bigger TV.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reman said:


> We would like to stay within these types of TV's - would anyone have any suggestions as to other TV's in the same range?


You might want to consider moving up in size a bit. Say a Ford Expedition, Chevy Tahoe or Nissan Armada. Any of those would do a great job with that Outback. They might cost you more up front, but you families safety is worth some investment.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an 01 Denali with the 6.0 AWD which tows my 06 21rs with no troubles. I wouldn't go with anything shorter as stated above. I am wanting in the future to get me a proper truck to tow it with as the Denali is the wifes ride.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

My first Outback was a 21rs and I towed it with a tahoe and it was fine. I wouldn't try it with the jeep or pathfinder...Some people seem to do ok here with the 4runners though.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I also think you should consider going to a full size SUV, a tahoe, yukon, suburban, armada, etc. This will be our 5th season towing our 21RS with a yukon and having towed through all kinds of conditions on all kinds of roads, I wouldn't want to tow it with anything smaller.

Happy truck hunting!

Mike


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I also think you should consider going to a full size SUV, a tahoe, yukon, suburban, armada, etc. This will be our 5th season towing our 21RS with a yukon and having towed through all kinds of conditions on all kinds of roads, I wouldn't want to tow it with anything smaller.
> 
> Happy truck hunting!
> 
> Mike


Would you believe that my local RV dealer was going to let me tow a coachman 24tb with a Jeep GC? Luckily we got a Tahoe before we picked it up......


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Ditto on all the above comments regarding the benefits of a tow vehicle with a longer wheelbase. However, if you are committed to one of the three models you listed, you should be OK with a V-8 equipped Grand Cherokee (towing capacity about 7,200) or a 4-Runner (7,300 lbs). The Pathfinder V-6 is rated to pull around 6,000 lbs. That's less than your 21RS' GVWR and even if you pack light, you'll be pushing that vehicle near its limits. Only you can decide how much "bigger" you want to go balanced against affordability and use of the vehicle as a daily driver.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackers


AND 









on your new 21rs!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We had a Envoy when we bought our 21RS and traded it for a Sierra 1500. We did not feel comfortable towing with the Envoy. It had enough power, but acted a little squirrely when towing.

Since we've had the Sierra, no problems.

Your vehicle choices have the following specs:

Pathfinder
6000 lbs towing, 112.5" wheel base

Jeep
6500 lbs towing, 109.5" wheel base

Toyota 4Runner
7300lbs towing, 109.8" wheel base

The 4Runner would probably be your best combination of tow rating and wheel base. However, you will probably feel a little of the "tail wagging the dog" syndrom, aka sway. Then your best bet would be to add a Hensley-Arrow hitch. They are pricey (appx $3,000) but will do the job.

So you have to choose. Do you absolutely want the mid sized SUV and Hensley, or do you want to take that $3,000 hitch price and upgrade to a larger SUV or a 1/2 ton crew cab pickup?

Either way, our hope is that you have MANY years of happy and safe camping!

Welcome to the Forum!

Dan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU ALSO WANT TO LOOK AT WHEELBASE AND GVWR --

And also keep in mind that the numbers that you safely should go by should only be 80% of the Manufacturers MAX ... the Manufacturers do allot of fudging and manipulation to get those towing weights high for marketing purposes...

IMO -- You throw a 21RS on the back of a jeep or Pathfinder and welcome to an exhausted transmission and white knuckle driving...

just my .02


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I think you'll do great with either of the V8-powered SUV's that you mentioned


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

As a former owner of a Dodge Durango I cannot tell you how much more confidence you will gain during towing with a longer wheelbase vehicle. Every trip we would take we had the "tail wagging the dog" feeling and by the time we would arrive we would be exhausted from being worried every step of the way. A truck/SUV is a long time investment. Most people pay for them over a 5 yr period. You are happy with your 21' trailer today, but where will you be in 3 years? Wishing for more room and then needing to upgrade the tow vehicle again? I just don't see how any V-6 vehicle will do the job without wearing out the engine/transmission, so go with V-8 and make sure your gear ratio is at least 3.73 or there abouts depending upon the manufacturer. As stated, the longest wheelbase would be best and if you go with the midrange SUV, get a Hensley. Of course by the time you spend the 3000 for the Hensley you could put the money on the new tow vehicle and go bigger. Again, just my opinion, but your decision.

Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You have heard a member say that they have a Yukon and that is about the smallest they would go. I owned a 21RS and I would echo that statement loud and clear.

All of the vehicles you mentioned are smaller then that and year '05 or '06 doesn't really matter. You may have a larger more powerful engine in those models but the weight carrying capacity has likely not been enhanced. Nor have the brakes, transmission and it's ability to muscle that trailer in a bad sway condition.

Stick with a full sized SUV. That is the cost of towing. Doesn't get simpler then that.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

"Wolfwood" tows a 25RSS with a Toyota 4-runner, but she also has a Hensley hitch. You may do okay with a Reese Dual Cam High-performance hitch. I would think so. Ask around, and wait for more replies, but if it's left to the dealer, they may just put you a friction anti-sway bar and say "good luck!", which I think you need more than that.
Darlene


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Weclome to the site!

For the first year we pulled our 21RS with a 2001 Durango 5.9L and it did ok. Gas mileage was about 7 mpg and it was slow in the hills. We upgraded to the F250 SD.

I second or third the comment about the longer wheelbase it's key for stability and safety! In this case bigger is better.

Good Luck and Happy camping.


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad you made it here.We have a 21rs and tow it with a 2005 Toyota Tacoma with the 4.0l. It does a good job of towing it(loaded) but the steep grades are hard.Just my thoughts


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone see the newest Trailer Life magazine yet? The cover picture and story are about the new Pathfinder and towing some Coachmen Catalina 27 1/2 foot camper. I didn't get to read it fully but the summary seemed to think it worked ok.

For me, I towed my pop up with a 2001 Pathfinder but purchased a Yukon when I went Outback shopping. Shortly after getting the 25RSS, I upgraded to the XL 3/4 ton version.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just bought my 2007 21RS and I owned a 2005 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab. I towed the trailer home and I was not comfortable with it at all. It did tow it but it had a hard time keeping speed on flat surface. When we hit a few small hills it really struggled. So the next week we went and bought our 2007 GMC 2500HD. I know it's a little over kill but we are planning for a 26 footer or a 5er in the future. About 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Baseballrocks (Jan 9, 2007)

We just purchased a 2500 Dodge Ram with a cummins diesel to pull our 21rs. We had a 1999 Dodge Durango with a 5.9 liter and it struggled pulling up hills. Alot probably depends on where you live and where you plan on traveling to. We have alot hills and mountains to cross when traveling any where in Wa. and Ore. Traveling on flat ground was okay but when it came to doing any size of a climb it was a challenge. We are hoping to go to Yellowstone in Sept. and we would have never made it.

Welcome and Good luck!
Daren and Melissa


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We will be towing our 23RS (which is currently waiting for us in Michigan) with our 02 F150 5.4l (260hp 2v motor) v8 Supercrew. After having our eyes opened by the folks on this site, we did some realistic math, had our truck weighed at a scale and realized that the 23RS was as big as we wanted to go. What I kept coming back to is that regardless of what the TT dealer was telling me or a TV mfg. was telling me, the folks on Outbackers have "been there done that" type experience that outweighs the advice of both dealers put together. Times 10.

Good luck,

-CC

ps....if you read this forum long enough you may find yourself looking at large, enormously powerful diesel trucks. My 3 yr. old daughter loves spotting "turbo diesels" (Daddy look! TurboDiesel!!!) on the road and can point out whether a trailer is a TT or 5er. These things did not happen until I started reading this forum. Good stuff.


----------



## dilbertdonald (Aug 10, 2006)

We tow our Outback 21RS with a 2006 4runner. You'll want to buy the V8 version because it comes standard with the weight-distribution receiver.

Our 4runner is the V6 model and when reading the owners manual we learned that if we used a weight-distribution receiver and setup that our towing capacity increased from 5,000 to 6,500. The 21RS weighs in less than 5,000 but the extra cushion provides added piece of mind. It was difficult finding the correct weight-distribution receiver for the 4runner after-market. To save yourself lots of time, go for the V8, for which this receiver comes standard. We also use a Reese dual cam weight-distribution hitch. The dealer thought that we were a little overboard on this but again, safety is worth the extra price.

This is a great setup. We don't break any speed records but if you are comfortable towing at 55-60mph you will be very happy. You'll also enjoy the greater reliability of the 4runner (oops... I probably shouldn't have said that) 

Enjoy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi -







Sorry to have missed this thread 'till now. Yes, as others have said - we tow a 25RSS with an '06 4Runner V8 Sport AND a Hensley Hitch and I absolutely love the combination. Although we are currently researching whether the transmission can really handle this over time. Toyota says 'yes'; Toyota afficionados say "most likely"....but - hey - I just need to know!

I understand the general preference for the shorter wheelbase SUV over the long Suburbans, etc. We have the same preference and the 4Runner is a daily commuting vehicle. We actually traded in our beloved *2nd* Pathfinder in on the 4Runner. The 4R tow capicity exceeds any Pathfinder...old or new (up 'till 06 anyway) and I do agree with Dilbertdonald. If you go with the 4Runner, no question....go with the V8! And I would definately invest in a Hensley for all the reasons already stated in the "short wheelbase" discussions here. The Hensley won't compensate for being overweight (NOTHING does that!) but it does compensate for the just-a-little-shy of preferred length. The '06 4Runner/Hensley hitch/25RSS package tows absolutely beautifully at all speeds we've taken it at (NEVER over 70mph) and thru all terrain including all major North Eastern Mtn ranges. Oh - and btw - I don't really know what "sway" is. The Hensley doesn't "reduce sway", it PREVENTS sway...*THERE IS NO - CAN NOT BE ANY - SWAY!!*

Feel free to PM me if you'd like any other details or info.

Wolfie (aka Judi)


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Been there done that, got the t-shirt:
previous setup 2003 Dodge Durango with 5.9 litre/tow package. Easily towed in regards to power, white knuckled towed as for stability. trucks blow by, sidewinds, etc. Basically, it was doable, but very much not fun and scary.
Tahoe...hardly know it's back there with the Tahoe. Relax and tow the 21. easy/fun.

NO COMPARISON IN HOW MUCH MORE YOU WILL ENJOY YOUR CAMPING TRIP, as a whole...
Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## hartmri (Apr 12, 2006)

We bought our 21RS last year (2006 model) and went a few times locally with a 2005 EB Explorer (4.6L, 3.73) - believe me, I read all the horror stories about the Explorer, so I was white-knuckled all the way. Set up was pretty decent, but we didn't go that far and didn't experience many adverse driving conditions. It was slow up the hills, but pretty stable otherwise. Needless to say, in order to expand our camping possibilities we decided to upgrade this year and just took delivery on a new 2007 Expedition. I can echo the many comments from others before on a longer WB vehicle making a difference, at least in our case it sure did. Now, we'll venture father from home, and maybe even tackle a mountain or two on the way to Florida. Don't know if the current WD hitch setup will survive much longer, or if I will upgrade to an Equal-i-zer or a Dual Cam HP.


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

The new Pathfinders are going to be available with the Endurance V-8 from the Titan/Armada. That would take care of any concerns about power but you would still have to deal with the short wheelbase. I would upgrade to a full size TV.


----------

